# StrikeforceJust announced: Fedor to fight Brett Rogers this fall.



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Just seen this on there facebook page, thought i'd share.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Strikeforce/61345743228?ref=mf


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Fedor via butt-****.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

**** YESH!!! Fedor by armbar whenever he feels like it. I wish Rogers was going to get exposed by not such a high caliber fighter, but this will do.

Every damn thing I has on Fedor.


----------



## King JLB (Apr 28, 2009)

Wow... way to destroy Rogers' chance of achieving some actual recognition. He actually has an Arlovski KO to work off of, now they're feeding him to Fedor? Seems like an Elite XC move to me.

I'm not a fan of Rogers but they're not giving him a chance here. I'd like it if they brought Silva back (can he fight in the US now?) and give him to Fedor...


----------



## mattreis324 (Mar 24, 2009)

So is this for the WAMMA HW belt, or has that organization folded?


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

I guess we are going to have read threads on how awesome Brett is now and how he's "top competition". It would have been somewhat believable if Fedor were Werdum or Overeem but this is just silly. Brett has beaten 1 good fighter in his career. Strikeforce should have at least given Brett another fight or 2 against a decent guy before throwing him to Fedor. Oh well, at least Fedor fans can say Fedor just destroyed a guy who was undefeated.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Sounds good to me. The only one that people really seem to want him to fight in Strikeforce is Overeem, but since it was already announced a while ago that Fedor isn't getting an immediate title shot, Rogers is as good as anyone. The only other choice would be Werdum, and you guys know you would have been bitching about that too.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Can't wait i actually wanted this fight more then Overeem,i feel bad for Brett though but hell have his chance later on if he trains right.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

He's like there best HW basically...once Fedor runs over him all your gonna here is there is no one in Strikeforce that can beat him.......

Then we start all over again with the UFC talk.......

Dont think this was the best way they could have played their cards.....

CC420

Dana prob loves it though......

repped....JBS


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I dislike this fight for 2 reasons 1 we havent see enough of Rogers to see him as a legitimate threat and 2 what If Rogers manages to get some early TKO, the guy hits hard and if he connects its not inconceivable. Then what? We are left with Fedor's entire legacy in the eyes of the casual fan done. Roger's could be the Seth Petrazelli to Fedor's Kimbo. This fight proves nothing for Fedor what so ever and is pointless for him.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I dislike this fight for 2 reasons 1 we havent see enough of Rogers to see him as a legitimate threat and 2 what If Rogers manages to get some early TKO, the guy hits hard and if he connects its not inconceivable. Then what? We are left with Fedor's entire legacy in the eyes of the casual fan done. Roger's could be the Seth Petrazelli to Fedor's Kimbo. This fight proves nothing for Fedor what so ever and is pointless for him.


Thats kinda not fair what if Rogers Ko's Couture would that mean that Couture's legacy was worthless till that point.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

"..to the casual fan..."


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Bknmax said:


> Thats kinda not fair what if Rogers Ko's Couture would that mean that Couture's legacy was worthless till that point.


 
Sort of yeah.....:confused05:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

After Fedor crushes him, we might get Fedor vs. Overeem next.

Risky fight, though, as Rogers has hands and power and all it really takes is 1 punch to down "The Last Emperor" if it connects properly.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

Rogers via KO, hopefully...not very likely, but still possible.

meh, i'd like to see more info on this.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Atleast they gave him somebody with a punchers chance of beating him, compared to Overeem and Werdums no chance. 

Rogers is not ready for this fight and I guess we are finally going to get see his ground game if he has one. Even if he does I think he gets finished on the ground within 2 minutes.

Its kind of sad that they use this fight to hype up a title fight for Fedor against a guy he will absolutley murder for the belt. Man I hate how Fedor went to strikeforce. There really isnt any big competition for him here. Rogers fist is the only slim chance they have.


----------



## Alienspy (Jan 30, 2007)

Meh. This one will be a mirror image of the goodridge fight me thinks. Another 1 rounder to the books. Has rogers ever been past the first in any of his fights?


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Way to look out for fedor, strikeforce.


----------



## Danomac (Oct 15, 2006)

Sure Rogers has one punch KO power, but so does various fighters Fedor has fought and still beaten. No big deal.

Fedor by sub.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Bknmax said:


> Thats kinda not fair what if Rogers Ko's Couture would that mean that Couture's legacy was worthless till that point.


I'm assuming your old enough to realize by now that life isn't fair, Couture built his legacy fighting in front of casual fans who love and respect him, Fedor built his fighting in front of fans in Japan and to the casual fan he is still but a myth who has yet to prove himself. Is it fair? No, Is it realistic? You bet.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Toxic said:


> I dislike this fight for 2 reasons 1 we havent see enough of Rogers to see him as a legitimate threat and 2 what If Rogers manages to get some early TKO, the guy hits hard and if he connects its not inconceivable. Then what? We are left with Fedor's entire legacy in the eyes of the casual fan done. Roger's could be the Seth Petrazelli to Fedor's Kimbo. This fight proves nothing for Fedor what so ever and is pointless for him.


No No No Its his great management trying to maintain his legacy, id give Rogers a 5% chance to win this. But I do agree with you! Its just ridiculous to me.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Michael Carson said:


> After Fedor crushes him, we might get Fedor vs. Overeem next.


See, I don't get this, why would they not put Overeem vs Rogers first...besides the fact that Fedor will bring in more viewers...oh I get it.


----------



## jennathebenda (Jul 24, 2009)

Well atleast we will get to see if rodgers has a ground game.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I would find it funny if Rogers won. I like Fedor and all, but after the whole "Co-promotion" crap, it would be funny to see his stock plummet by losing to Rogers. 

It isn't out of the question that Rogers could catch him and drop him, however it is far more likely that Fedor will pick him apart and finish it by TKO in rnds 1 or 2.


----------



## Tomislav III (Aug 22, 2009)

DropKick said:


> I guess we are going to have read threads on how awesome Brett is now and how he's "top competition". It would have been somewhat believable if Fedor were Werdum or Overeem but this is just silly. Brett has beaten 1 good fighter in his career. Strikeforce should have at least given Brett another fight or 2 against a decent guy before throwing him to Fedor. Oh well, at least Fedor fans can say Fedor just destroyed a guy who was undefeated.


Couldn't you say the same for Carwin?


I mean, let's be honest, Strikeforce doesn't have as many pieces to run with and I think Brett Rogers is a good fighter. I don't think he stands a chance in hell, but he's good.



Davisty69 said:


> I would find it funny if Rogers won. I like Fedor and all, but after the whole "Co-promotion" crap, it would be funny to see his stock plummet by losing to Rogers.
> 
> It isn't out of the question that Rogers could catch him and drop him, however it is far more likely that Fedor will pick him apart and finish it by TKO in rnds 1 or 2.


I don't know. Fedor isn't Arlovski or Mirko. He's got a chin so I could see it taking two punches at the least to finish off Fedor.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Fedor wins this in the first round by KO!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Tomislav III said:


> Couldn't you say the same for Carwin?
> 
> 
> I mean, let's be honest, Strikeforce doesn't have as many pieces to run with and I think Brett Rogers is a good fighter. I don't think he stands a chance in hell, but he's good.
> ...


Nog had chin once upon a time to.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

joshua7789 said:


> Way to look out for fedor, strikeforce.


How are they looking out for Fedor? Who do you want him to fight Werdum? Overeem? Fedor is my favorite fighter and Ill tell you that I am much more afraid of him losing to Rogers than either of those two.

People always say he should fight Alistair because hes the champ but the truth is that Overeem is a shitty fighter especially at HW and especially compared to Fedor. Overeems a mediocre LHW at best which is where he used to always fight. At least Rogers has a size advantage and is a big strong KO guy and Ill tell you right now a KO is whats gonna need to happen for any of the Strikeforce guys to beat Fedor


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Bonnar426 said:


> Fedor wins this in the first round by KO!


 

In looking back on this thread.....this most likely is the most accurate description of whats going to take place.....

CC420:thumb02:


repped...good post as usual Bonnar


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Nog had chin once upon a time to.


Yah but there careers have been totally diferrent. Nog has probably took more big shots to the head than any other elite fighter out there, thats why he was so good you couldnt finish him. Eventually that is going to catch up to you though. Like I think Fedor has hit Nog more times than he has been hit in his career. 

I used to get nervous before Fedor fights just in case he would lose, because you know that he is better than the guy hes fighting, like nobody can think Rogers is better than him but we all know Rogers has that punchers chance and anything can happen in this sport. Either way I see Fedor by armbar or vicious GnP or RNC or KO standing or Kimura in the first. Each one has an equal chance why not pick them all.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*...Fedor's debut in Strikeforce is Brett Rogers*

...I'm not surprised that Fedor would face Rogers but in his debut? Dang! I thought he would get a test run first. He agrees to fight Strikeforce's best HW right off the bat? It looks to me that Fedor has caught wind of all the trashtalk that's been going on about him. 
...For Fedor to agree to fight the best that Strikeforce has to offer for his first fight is a clear sign Fedor has something to prove. That means he's not taking it lightly at all and he's gonna bring it with everything he's got. Rogers is about to find out what it's like to face the best of the best...:thumbsup:


----------



## Jamal (Aug 20, 2009)

Showtime: Fedor Emelianenko fights undefeated Brett Rogers in Strikeforce debut










http://mmajunkie.com/news/15979/sho...efeated-brett-rogers-in-strikeforce-debut.mma

by Dann Stupp on Aug 26, 2009 at 5:00 pm ET

Fedor Emelianenko (30-1) will meet undefeated Brett Rogers (10-0) in his Strikeforce debut this fall, officials from the organization's broadcast partner, Showtime, today announced.

Strikeforce, though, has yet to announce a venue or date for the event (possibly to curb the UFC from counter-programming the show).

Emelianenko, widely regarded as the sport's top heavyweight fighter, signed a three-fight deal with Strikeforce earlier this month, and company founder and CEO Scott Coker recently said Rogers or Fabricio Werdum would likely be the Russian fighter's first opponent.

Emelianenko was featured at a public workout today in New York City. The Emelianenko vs. Rogers matchup was revealed during the media and fan event.

While no date has been set, Coker recently told MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) that Emelianenko's debut date had been moved from October to November.

Emelianenko signed with Strikeforce after the UFC refused to co-promote his fights with M-1, an international organization co-owned by Emelianenko and his manager, Vadim Finkelchstein. The UFC and Emelianenko had negotiated previously, but the latest round of talks seemed the most promising, especially after his former home, Affliction Entertainment, canceled its Aug. 1 show, announced it was ceasing promotional operations and returning to the UFC as an official sponsor.

However, both UFC president Dana White and Finkelchstein acknowledged that the co-promoting demands tripped up the negotiations.

Emelianenko now enters Strikeforce with a 26-fight win streak (with 20 stoppages), including victories over former UFC champions Andrei Arlovski and Tim Sylvia in his two most recent bouts. He had been slated to fight Josh Barnett at "Affliction: Trilogy," but Barnett was denied a license due to a failed drug test, and the Aug. 1 event was scrapped altogether a few days later.

Rogers, meanwhile, enters the contest with a perfect 10-0 record with 10 stoppages. In fact, only one opponent (Abongo Humphrey) lasted more than a round with the Minnesota-based fighter. Most recently, Rogers, who had campaigned for Barnett's slot before the "Trilogy" event was ultimately canceled, scored a stunning 22-second knockout over former UFC champ Arlovski at a June Strikeforce event in St. Louis.

No other details were announced about the Emelianenko vs. Rogers matchup. While the fight is certain to headline the show, it's unknown if it'll be a standard three-rounder or if it'll be a five-round bout for an interim heavyweight title.


----------



## Tomislav III (Aug 22, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Nog had chin once upon a time to.


Oh man. But Fedor doesn't take nearly the amount of punishment Nog did/does.

I don't think a fat man's mattress takes as much punishment as Big Nog.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Fedor via armbar.


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

mattreis324 said:


> So is this for the WAMMA HW belt, or has that organization folded?


WAMMA is so un important that people don't even talk about it, and when people bring it up, they get ignored... 

any idea if tis a 5 round fight? So is Fedor's make believe belt on the line?


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

I don't understand why do some people insist that Rogers isn't a top opponent. He has a better record than Velasquez, for example. Plus he is the only one available, and I believe he is a worse match-up for Fedor than Werdum. Plus, he is top ten according to the newest ranks.


----------



## AshyLarry (Aug 6, 2009)

He's actually fighting Rogers? 

I was waiting for the "big announcement" that Dan Severn was coming out of retirement for "one night only."

:sarcastic12:


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

Damnit, and I was hoping for a Jose Conseco fight. Y'know? Something that would really legitimize him.


----------



## AshyLarry (Aug 6, 2009)

Servatose said:


> Damnit, and I was hoping for a Jose Conseco fight. Y'know? Something that would really legitimize him.


I'd pay for that if Jose came out to a Madonna song while wearing an old Oakland A's jersey.

I still maintain that Dan Severn would be right up Fedor's alley in terms of opponent quality. He is a former UFC Superfight champion you know? And, Fedor loves fighting those guys. Plus, he has an awesome moustache.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

JBS said:


> Just seen this on there facebook page, thought i'd share.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Strikeforce/61345743228?ref=mf


Alright, I'm out on a limb. I think Rogers will stun the world. KO, 1st or second round. Granted, it's likely Fedor has the better ground game, but I have this funny feeling it won't get there. Rogers is not the greatest fighter, but has some sick hands and I think Fedor is going to trade with him out of pure ego. I think he'll get clocked once, and go into emergency take down mode, get stuffed and KO'd. 

I think predict Dana will offer Rogers a title fight in the UFC, and tell Fedor and M1 to pound sand.



asskicker said:


> How are they looking out for Fedor? Who do you want him to fight Werdum? Overeem? Fedor is my favorite fighter and Ill tell you that I am much more afraid of him losing to Rogers than either of those two.
> 
> People always say he should fight Alistair because hes the champ but the truth is that Overeem is a shitty fighter especially at HW and especially compared to Fedor. Overeems a mediocre LHW at best which is where he used to always fight. At least Rogers has a size advantage and is a big strong KO guy and Ill tell you right now a KO is whats gonna need to happen for any of the Strikeforce guys to beat Fedor


You're actually right on the money. Rogers is great on the feet, arguably better than Fedor, and a question mark on the ground. And that in and of itself, might be a testimony of his TDD. The Dude is 6'5", as heavy as Lesnar, and undefeated with nothing but KO's. If Fedor fans are worried about a win for Fedor not having an impact, it's nuts. He beats this giant, and he'll start getting noticed. I'm sure that's how he's looking at it.

And even if he loses, it's likely Rogers will be perceived as the new phenomenon. Yeah, I guess that means Fedor and M1 sort of fade back to what they once were, but I'm sure the rankers will find a way to keep him in the top 5. 

Personally I'd have been cynical about any match up but Rogers. Werdum and Overeem suck. Let's just be honest.

One fortunate thing for Fedor. He's actually seen Rogers hands and what they can do, so it's unlikely he'll come in overconfident. This was perhaps Arlovski's downfall. A little respect may have saved him.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

Cal some excellent points.. but Fedor has fought many who are considered better strikers and has beaten them all. But Rogers does have some crazy power.. so there is always that possibility.. but then so does Fedor.. I agree this is most likely the best fight Strikeforce can really give him and since both in the near past have dropped AA it gives more casual fans a comparision.. I can see this being a devastation KO or stoppage for either fighter.. but I still give this one to Fedor as he has proven himself against all comers more times then rogers so I think experience is on Fedors side plus the mental game.. I have seen the look in fighters eyes change once they are across the ring from Fedor.. Most fighters have lost the fight before the bell has even rung..


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

The Don said:


> Cal some excellent points.. but Fedor has fought many who are considered better strikers and has beaten them all. But Rogers does have some crazy power.. so there is always that possibility.. but then so does Fedor.. I agree this is most likely the best fight Strikeforce can really give him and since both in the near past have dropped AA it gives more casual fans a comparision.. I can see this being a devastation KO or stoppage for either fighter.. but I still give this one to Fedor as he has proven himself against all comers more times then rogers so I think experience is on Fedors side plus the mental game.. I have seen the look in fighters eyes change once they are across the ring from Fedor.. Most fighters have lost the fight before the bell has even rung..


I'm sure Crocop and AA would be amongst those thought to be favored in the striking game. For me, it's also about the new era of HW's. The HW div. in both the UFC and Pride were lacking IMO. I think the best evidence is how so many of them have gotten embarrassed by LHW's. For the first time in mma history, I think it's filling out with true athletic HW's—guys that can actually beat the best LHW's. There certainly have been big guys in the past like Sylvia, but I was never impressed with him as an athlete. Rogers, Lesnar, Carwin, these are impressive guys. Even the new fully healed Mir fits in. The only little guys I see hanging are the strong greko types, like Couture. Valasquez should also hang just fine. 

Can't say I'd bet the house, but I have a feeling about this.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

Calminian said:


> I'm sure Crocop and AA would be amongst those thought to be favored in the striking game. For me, it's also about the new era of HW's. The HW div. in both the UFC and Pride were lacking IMO. I think the best evidence is how so many of them have gotten embarrassed by LHW's. For the first time in mma history, I think it's filling out with true athletic HW's—guys that can actually beat the best LHW's. There certainly have been big guys in the past like Sylvia, but I was never impressed with him as an athlete. Rogers, Lesnar, Carwin, these are impressive guys. Even the new fully healed Mir fits in. The only little guys I see hanging are the strong greko types, like Couture. Valasquez should also hang just fine.
> 
> Can't say I'd bet the house, but I have a feeling about this.


As a Fedor fan I am worried about this one the most of all the strikeforce guys.. it will show if Fedor is keeping his game current with the new ERA of HW for sure.. I still think he wins in devastating fashion... but He cannot be sloppy or slow to start like in the AA fight or Rogers can do some real damage.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

BrutalKO said:


> ...I'm not surprised that Fedor would face Rogers but in his debut? *Dang! I thought he would get a test run first. He agrees to fight Strikeforce's best HW right off the bat?* It looks to me that Fedor has caught wind of all the trashtalk that's been going on about him.
> ...For Fedor to agree to fight the best that Strikeforce has to offer for his first fight is a clear sign Fedor has something to prove. That means he's not taking it lightly at all and he's gonna bring it with everything he's got. Rogers is about to find out what it's like to face the best of the best...:thumbsup:


Best HW? dont you mean only available HW?..I wish roger's the very best but he is really just a scrub who was fortunate enough to run into a shot fighter with name recognition..How people have convinced themselves that fedor is in for a competitive bout is a mystery


----------



## Tacx0911 (Aug 12, 2009)

This is going to be a good fight for Fedor. Rogers is #7 in the heavyweight rankings of Sherdog, even higher than Overeem. I guess Strikeforce took this into consideration, to pit in Fedor with a better fighter. It will be a tough fight for Fedor for sure, Rogers have a heavy hand. If the Fujita incident happens here, we may see Fedor fall. I will still call the fight in favor of Fedor; via Submission.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

The Don said:


> As a Fedor fan I am worried about this one the most of all the strikeforce guys.. it will show if Fedor is keeping his game current with the new ERA of HW for sure.. I still think he wins in devastating fashion... but He cannot be sloppy or slow to start like in the AA fight or Rogers can do some real damage.


Hardcore Fedor fans seem to think Fedor will outstrike Rogers. But just looking at the AA/Fedor fight vs. the AA/Rogers fight, I just can't see it. AA was not killing Fedor by any means, but easily winning round 1 before the flying knee. Short as it was, AA never landed a punch against Rogers. 

Logic would seem to demand a stand up match is Fedor's worst nightmare. I really don't see Rogers going for the flying knee. 

I do think Rogers will have some trouble on the ground if it goes there. Whichever guy determines the location of the match wins. It would be nice for a portion of the match to be there, just to see what Rogers can do. He's been at this game for a while, and I can't imagine him not spending significant time on the ground in training.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Watch Rogers other fights though, he is still a pretty sloppy boxer. Fedor has a lot quicker and more accurate hands than Rogers. Rogers just has the one hit KO power and when he connects the fight could be over. Dont think he is going to outbox Fedor. He isnt nearly as good of a technical boxer as Arlovski he just got him with a big punch early and Arvloski chin is not good. Arlovski would most likely outbox him everytime they fight until he gets caught. Fedor has a chin though.


----------



## Dnash (Sep 7, 2008)

Calminian said:


> Hardcore Fedor fans seem to think Fedor will outstrike Rogers. But just looking at the AA/Fedor fight vs. the AA/Rogers fight, I just can't see it. AA was not killing Fedor by any means, but easily winning round 1 before the flying knee. Short as it was, AA never landed a punch against Rogers.


Dude, the AA/Rogers fight was 22 seconds long. Arlovski got cracked in the very first exchange, maybe the second punch. He _maybe_ threw one punch in that fight, and I say maybe because it looked like a flail more than anything else.

It's not saying much when making the claim that he never landed a punch on Rogers if he might not have even _thrown_ one single punch.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Dnash said:


> Dude, the AA/Rogers fight was 22 seconds long. Arlovski got cracked in the very first exchange, maybe the second punch. He _maybe_ threw one punch in that fight, and I say maybe because it looked like a flail more than anything else.
> 
> It's not saying much when making the claim that he never landed a punch on Rogers if he might not have even _thrown_ one single punch.


Okay, let me ask you this. You say this fight really tells us nothing because AA didn't throw any punches (which is not true, but pointless anyway). So what does the Fedor/AA fight tell us?


----------



## Dnash (Sep 7, 2008)

Calminian said:


> Okay, let me ask you this. You say this fight really tells us nothing because AA didn't throw any punches (which is not true, but pointless anyway). So what does the Fedor/AA fight tell us?


Try again, as that is not what I said. I said that making the case that the fact that Arlovski didn't even land a punch on Rogers proves something is pointless when Arlovski threw little no punches in a fight that lasted only 22 seconds.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Dnash said:


> Try again, as that is not what I said. I said that making the case that the fact that Arlovski didn't even land a punch on Rogers proves something is pointless when Arlovski threw little no punches in a fight that lasted only 22 seconds.


Okay. I'm not sure what you objections is. I think it's significant that AA didn't land a single punch before getting finished. You say, no, but I'm not sure why. Yes, it only lasted 22 seconds, and in that time Rogers threw quite a few blows. AA couldn't even get one off in the final exchange. Still not sure why you po op that.

Regardless, what do you think the AA / Rogers fight tells us?


----------



## Dnash (Sep 7, 2008)

Calminian said:


> Okay. I'm not sure what you objections is. I think it's significant that AA didn't land a single punch before getting finished. You say, no, but I'm not sure why. Yes, it only lasted 22 seconds, and in that time Rogers threw quite a few blows. AA couldn't even get one off in the final exchange. Still not sure why you po op that.
> 
> Regardless, what do you think the AA / Rogers fight tells us?


Well, it tells me that Rogers hits hard, but not much more than that. It's not like I can claim that Rogers, based on that fight, is a superior striker to Arlovski (or Fedor for that matter). 

Did he knock Arlovski out? Yup.

Did he display better stand-up technique? Can I really say that given we didn't really get to see an actual _exchange_ between them? It's hard to make a comparison when only one party is putting forth any data. There was one "exchange" in the entire fight, and that exchange was basically Rogers smacking Arlovski upside the head a few times. Rogers basically had him out after the second punch he threw.

Arlovski's chin has been called into question, right? We all know he's a great striker. He looked great against Fedor until he got silly. So, he fights Rogers, a big dude with big power. Big dude throws the first punch, lands and finishes the fight. Now, if Arlovski had thrown some punches before that, and none of them connected due to Rogers' spectacular head movement, then maybe there's something to talk about in regards to Arlovski not even landing a punch. If the only punches thrown by Arlovski were _after_ he was knocked silly, then it doesn't really say much. It's not like he was overwhelmed by Rogers' superior technique and thus unable to get off a shot, he was overwhelmed by the fact that Rogers massive fist cracked his "glass jaw" on the first or second punch.

What else can I take away from that other than "Dang, that dude hits hard"?

Was the win legit? Of course. But it doesn't mean there's a whole lot to take way from it.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Dnash said:


> Well, it tells me that Rogers hits hard, but not much more than that. It's not like I can claim that Rogers, based on that fight, is a superior striker to Arlovski (or Fedor for that matter).
> 
> Did he knock Arlovski out? Yup.
> 
> ...


Okay, so you say since AA didn't get any punches off in that final exchange, we can't tell anything. But isn't a good offense the best defense? And we know AA is a good technical boxer. Why wasn't he able to slip Rogers punches a little better. Certainly AA was able to slip about 4 minutes of Fedor's punches. 

I'm also assuming that you agree that the Fedor/AA fight really tells us nothing either.


----------



## Dnash (Sep 7, 2008)

Calminian said:


> Okay, so you say since AA didn't get any punches off in that final exchange, we can't tell anything. But isn't a good offense the best defense? And we know AA is a good technical boxer. Why wasn't he able to slip Rogers punches a little better. Certainly AA was able to slip about 4 minutes of Fedor's punches.
> 
> I'm also assuming that you agree that the Fedor/AA fight really tells us nothing either.


Well IMO the best defense is, well, a good defense. :laugh:
As to why he didn't slip those punches, I won't speculate. 

Now, as for the Fedor/AA fight, honestly that fight left me rather perplexed as to what to take away from it. Arlovski made a mistake, and Fedor wasted no time in making him pay for it, but I would expect him to do so anyway.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

This is better than Ricco/Fedor lol.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Dnash said:


> Well IMO the best defense is, well, a good defense. :laugh:
> As to why he didn't slip those punches, I won't speculate.
> 
> Now, as for the Fedor/AA fight, honestly that fight left me rather perplexed as to what to take away from it. Arlovski made a mistake, and Fedor wasted no time in making him pay for it, but I would expect him to do so anyway.


Fair enough. What I took away, was that AA, had he had better discipline, could have decisioned that fight. He seemed to have no problem picking shots and moving and avoiding trouble. The only problem is, all it takes is one touch on that chin. So had he just stayed discipline, he had about a 50/50 shot of avoiding a direct hit.

With Rogers I came to the opposite conclusion. If he fought him 100 more times, there just no way he's getting through 3 rounds without getting hit in the chin. The stick and move didn't work. That's my take.


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

im worried about rogers power and his tdd i hope Fedor trains hard like he did in the olden days


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

D.P. said:


> This is better than Ricco/Fedor lol.


For sure


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

damn if some how a mircle happens and brett rogers some how beats fedor this place and the mma world is going to erupt.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

Kreed said:


> Best HW? dont you mean only available HW?..I wish roger's the very best but he is really just a scrub who was fortunate enough to run into a shot fighter with name recognition..How people have convinced themselves that fedor is in for a competitive bout is a mystery


...Rogers has vicious punching power with some Muay Thai skills and is pretty quick for a guy with his size & bulk. Calling Rogers a scrub is pretty lame. I bet you didn't think he was a scrub after he put Arlovski to sleep in 22 seconds. Andre landed 19 strikes on Fedor in that 1st round when they fought. He was clearly winning the stand-up, until he made a crucial error. You were surprised like most of us were on both counts. Rogers isn't the only HW in the division, but he is the best they have until Bigfoot comes out of hiding...


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Right after Rogers put Arlovski asleep. Fedor was asked about AA's performance. Fedor stated "Andre didn't use the right strategy". Fedor has been in there with top strikers. He will avoid getting caught by not squaring up with Brett like AA did and allowing him to get off first. 
...Fedor's timing, superb balance, agility, great footwork & unmatch mental game will be the difference maker. If Rogers charges in like he did against AA throwing massive hooks, I see Fedor taking him down and finishing him with ground & pound or most likely a quick submission. Fedor has proven time & time again, you make 1 mistake, he will capitalize on it...


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

This fight, to me, looks like a desperation measure by Strikeforce to try to put the biggest fight they possibly can. So they can start contending with the UFC. They're basically taking their two biggest (casual name value) fighters and putting them together. This fight is lose-lose to me.

While they may be able to get a few cheap bucks, this fight does nothing to legitimize Fedor's #1 status. He will only drop down the ranks (Since he's avoided the UFC's Heavyweight division Which contains most of the top 10) Even worse, if by some fluke KO Rogers does manage to win, this will drop Fedor's status immeasurably and we will most likely never hear the end of it from Dana White. At that rate, we'll never see Fedor in the UFC and Rogers will somehow be this legit fighter who has shown nothing but freak KO power if a fight doesn't go more than 3 minutes.

I don't like it, I don't like it one bit.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Calminian said:


> Alright, I'm out on a limb. I think Rogers will stun the world. KO, 1st or second round. Granted, it's likely Fedor has the better ground game,
> 
> 
> You're actually right on the money. Rogers is great on the feet, arguably better than Fedor, and a question mark on the ground. A


Likely Fedor has a better ground game? If "likely" means 100% guarunteed then yes, it is likely. Rogers is not a question mark on the ground. If he had anything at all we'd know it by now. They (fighters/promoters) inevitably go out of their way to try and make fighters not seem one dimensional. The fact that we haven't heard anything about Rogers ground game means he doesn't have one. This will be over in seconds if Fedor decides to take it down.

Standing Fedor still has an advantage, just not as big as on the ground. Rogers striking is sloppy, he has nothing going for him except some size, power and getting matched up against complete and utter cans other than AA who he Matt Serra'ed. AA wins that fight most of the time and Fedor will smash Rogers so easily it won't be funny. 

Actually it will be funny.


----------

